# Surf casting help?



## blackbeard (Mar 24, 2009)

So i just started surf fishing and I am floored by some of the distances that guys are casting using the Pendulum cast. I think i have watched every video on Youtube showing the technique and any other how-to that pops up from googling it but im still very hesitant to try it. I live in Pcola and am curious if anyone really does this effectively for pompano or should i just stick to wading out as far as possible? I would love it if I could find someone willing to teach me but so far I havent seen anyone using this technique when I actually get a morning off to go fishing. I know im doing something wrong since hardheads are the only thing ive caught so far and im starting to think it might be my casting distance along with my general badluck. Either way all advice/input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think all that distance is neccessary for catching Pomps. I would recommend using different distances that you can cast with a 12' rod and you will catch them if they are there. Sometimes you need to try different spots until you find the right one for your techniques.

Good luck


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes; people use Pendulum casts for fishing. They also use a 'Thump' cast, OTG cast, Brighton cast; whatever they're comfortable with and suits their need

I use a Uni-tech because the Docs are cutting on my foot again and I can't pivot like I want to.



I have caught literally tons of Pompano and other fish with a 7 foot rod when I waded, but no mas. The sharks won and I now cast from dry sand with a long rod. 



I have caught cobia in the first gut and had Pompano hit the jig when I was raising it for another cast. Fish follow the food.



It is nice; however, to be able cast long distances when it's necessary to reach the fish.C2


----------

